# Super Pet Multi-Floor Ferret Home AND Deluxe my first home



## kindhearted

So I've been cage shopping and i'm not sure what cage would be best for rats and the most comfortable. I recently just got a new rattie. So I have 2 females and 1 neutered CHUBBY male (lol). Does anyone have the cages below? Also I need some links to good cages thanks


http://www.petco.com/product/15487/Super-Pet-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home.aspx?CoreCat=firstinresult_SAHabitatsAugPOST


[URL="http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10431+19822&pcatid=19822"]http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10431+19822&pcatid=19822





[/URL]


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

I have a Super Pet My first Home For Exotics. It was supposed to be Large... but the box said deluxe on it o-o' So... I dunno what happened xD
But, it's either the same as the deluxe or the smaller version of it.
So far I've had my cage for about two or so weeks and I love it. I dottied it up with fleece and cozy cups and a more comfy hammock 

The cage calculator says it can hold 4 rats comfortably, and so far I have had no problem with chewing what so ever, not the floors or the bin or the bars. It's been sturdy and fairly simple to clean but I won't lie, putting it together just about did me in. As well, mine arrived bent which also made things harder and I had to wire the sides together. 
Other than that, it's nice.

A friend of mine has the ferret home for her ferret and she (Squiggles) has managed to snap the little tubes and slides, but then again, she was a good sized ferret when this happend.


----------



## kindhearted

How many ratties do you have in that cage? Setting up time isn't important to me as long as it gets build and the rats like it lol. I found another interesting cage i'm about to post that one up 

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Habitat-Defined-4-Level/dp/B002LE88XO/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header


----------



## CarrieD

I've tried ferret type cages for rats and don't recommend them for two reasons. First, they're mostly vertical bars and ratties can't climb as easily. Second, bar spacing is very wide - usually around 7/8", and you will have escapees. I thought it would be fine for my 8 month old girls, but had one who could get out, and did - and the others probably could have if they'd tried. Unless you have large, squishy, fully mature males, I'd go with something that has 1/2" bar spacing, with horizontal bars preferred. Also, if you ever get babies or younger rats, you wouldn't have to worry about bar spacing.

Having said that, I have these two cages:

All Living Things Luxury Rat Home
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997#RatingsDetail
I think it's very similar to the My First Home for Exotics, and I have to say I love this cage. Very easy to keep clean and I love, love, love the door in the top. I have 3 boys in mine and they're very comfortable.

My other cage is a Critter Nation that I got here:
http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Rabbit-Cage/8515/3399/details.html
Great price on either a single or double, and free shipping to boot. Came in good time and in perfect condition. It was the best deal I could find on the net. I have 7 girls in mine, ranging in age from 8 weeks to 8 months, and I don't have to worry about anyone escaping through big bar gaps. Calculator says up to 6 in a single, so it would be plenty for your 3. Incredible quality in this cage. 

Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## RatMama13

My friend has the purple and green ferret cage for her rats (when she had them) and loved it. It will become mine next week  I can let you know then what I think of it, but she seemed to like it well. I have the Rat Manor from Petco and LOVE it! Mine was WELL used when I got it and it's still very sturdy and safe for my girls. They love the space having more veritcal space than before


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

This is my current one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TZ5BRI/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

I have two adult males in it and one's a porker, if that helps with size, Lol. 
They're loving it so far, and the best part is, I could afford it


----------



## BigBen

I am very happy with my Martin's R-685, and more importantly, so are my ratties.


----------



## clossboss

i have rats in both of the cages you posted....both are easy to clean and i think their great. at first you may get frustrated with putting the levels in but ive done it hundreds of times now and i can do it in my sleep. i put paperclips on the bars that mark where the levels need to be. both great cages in my opinion. i kept 4 females in the purple one and 2 boys in the blue one, now i have 2 boys in the purple and my older female in a sectioned off version of the blue one.


----------



## binkyhoo

I have the first one pictured. The smaller one. It is OK for 2 rats but I think 3 would be a squeeze. IMO. I like it enough because it is light and can move around for a small appt. I would love A FN or CN but that is toomuch of a major peice of furniture for my life right now. 

Pros: You can put the whole thing in the tub for cleaning. Horizontal 1/2 inch bar spacing. 
Cons: All though doable to move about, it is a bit of a wrestle. The shelves are a pain to adjust if you are like me and have no mechanical aptitude. You will need to put liners of a sort on the shelves as the urine pools in the troughs.


----------



## CarolineRose

If you are looking for a cage with lots of space I'd recommend the Critter Nation double unit. I have it for my girls and they love it. It is pretty pricy though but I have found another cage with good reviews *here*. Its less than half the price of the CN and nearly as large.


----------



## kindhearted

I am thinking about the Critter Nation. I noticed there are 2 different kinds though. What's the difference with the one that "folds"?


----------



## bmtiz92

I would not recommend the second cage unless you are planning to adopt adult rats. I have that cage and have 2 young rats and am having serious issues keeping them IN it. It's a great cage, but unless you're getting adults, or are ready to do some serious rigging to keep them in, I would go with the other one.


----------

